# Looking for recommendations on Sirius radio units



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm very new to satellite radio, and I want to install one in my Durango that I can also use in the house with my HT equipment. Anyone have any ideas on the best brands or recommended units for this purpose? Thanks!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi George,
Not really up on the Plug & Play units,... only experience I have had with Sirius was through DishNetwork. A couple guys I work with pitched in to get a boombox style unit but again it cannot be used in the car.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, 
I have owned a couple Sirius units and am a multiple unit subscriber since late 2002 early 2003 if my memory is right. My first unit was Audiovox with car dock, indoor dock and boombox and I now have new unit dedicated for the car. There are several models from the "Sporster" on up and it really boils down to the look and features you want, having owned 3 units I can tell you now they all sound the same and being that your playing limited bandwidth music sound is not something that is gonna change much. Just make sure you install yourself if possible as it is so simple its silly to pay what the stores charge and make sure if unit will be used at home you have a ideal area that can be reached by the standard 20ft wire for signal. 2 units I have are tuned by selecting a empty radio station in car, the first deck I got only allowed 3 channel frequencies to choose from and sometimes it didnt work because of stations in the way...my newest unit allows every single step in FM so just in case please make sure you get that sort of adjustability if you do not intend to hard wire the head unit.
Again with all this in mind it really boils down to what you like as they all sound the same, some do allow to record and save songs and have more detailed display but thats about it.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I may wait until I have a car stereo that supports a direct connection to the radio instead of tuning into a channel over FM as I must do now in an '03 Durango. I found with the test I did with one I borrowed is that the stations came in what I would call AM quality (signal strength was full bars) and much lower than the volume on regular radio.

Not at all what I heard from the salesman..."Better than FM quality"... perhaps with a wired connection to your head unit, but not through radio freq. as has been my experience.

When pairing subscription costs, with audio quality received, I will hold off until a new compatible vehicle purchase so I can get the most out of this technology.


----------

